# Looking for weight gain/fatfur RP partners



## PootisBear (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm looking for a RP partner for a weight gain centric RP that can be based around fursonas/OC's or already existing canon franchises. For clarification I'm looking for *females *primarily, Male characters are heavily mood dependant for me but I can be tempted from time to time. Either pure smut or in-depth characters and worldbulding can be explored, I'm not picky.

I have no limits to the extent of weight gain featured,  extreme weight gain and immobilty is fine by me. I want to keep the RP mostly centered on weight gain but I am into a wide array of more extreme kinks so I don't mind other kinks being featured too.  No prequisites for a partner other than being acceptably literate.

Finer details like characters/species to be involved, scenario ideas, a focus on detailed worldbuilding or more simple stories and specific kinks are all things that can be discussed,

Contact me either on Discord at Pootis Bear#5831 or via DM's if you're interested!


----------

